
Prepare For The Geek Mafia - ph0rque
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2011/01/prepare-for-geek-mafia.html
======
JCThoughtscream
Finding very little to disagree with here (except that odd stance on MDMA, but
I don't so much disagree as find myself cold and uninterested on the issue).

Patton Oswalt needs to spend more time doing actual research on the state of
geek culture and less time watching cat videos on Youtube. Shaking your
metaphorical stick at the kids on your digital lawn doesn't make for
interesting or insightful dialogue on pop culture.

